# Eigene Dateiendung?



## Maik20 (7. Okt 2009)

Hallo,

hat sich schonmal jemand von euch mit eigenen Dateiendungen beschäftigt? 

Einfaches Beispiel: Ich möchte in Windows, dass die Datei test.MEINEENDUNG mit meiner Java-Applikation wie folgt geöffnet wird, wobei die Datei als Parameter übergeben werden soll. Etwa so:

meinprog.java test.MEINEENDUNG

Dies müsste also irgendwo in der Registry hinterlegt werden. Die Frage ist nur:
- Wo?
- Kann Java auf die Registry zugreifen und den Eintrag hinzufügen?


----------



## bygones (7. Okt 2009)

wenn du einen datei einer java applikation als parameter aufrufen willst, damit die applikation sie ausliest oder was auch immer macht brauchst du gar nix in die Registry schreiben

meinprog.java test.foobarbla


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (7. Okt 2009)

Der Registry-Eintrag müsste am Besten von einem Installer angelegt werden, da hierfür mit Sicherheit das Programm im Administrator-Modus laufen muss. Google mal nach "filetype association windows". Vielleicht hilft Dir der Link: The Windows Registry
Natürlich musst Du dann in der Registry spezifizieren, mit welchen Argumenten das Programm aufgerufen wird.



> HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT = (classes.dat) verweist auf den Unterschlüssel HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes und ist für Anwendungen und die Frage, welche Dateien ihnen zugeordnet sind, verantwortlich - regelt also zum Beispiel, was beim Doppelklick auf eine Datei passieren soll. Dieser Hauptschlüssel ist eigentlich nur aus Kompatibilitätsgründen vorhanden, aus guten alten Zeiten, deshalb sollten Änderungen nur unter HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes vorgenommen werden.


 WinTotal - Artikel - Total Registry - Infoguide rund um die Registry


----------



## Spacerat (7. Okt 2009)

Ich glaub' sowas gab es schon öfters... hier z.B. mit JPEGs.


----------

